# fly chasing/fly biting



## docdaved (Jan 11, 2013)

Our 3 yr old V Bursky has started biting at non-existent flies. She follows them with her head/eyes then snaps at one, chews it up, swallows and licks her chops, then starts all over again. I hardly noticed when it started earlier this week, but the other day she spent nearly an hour doing this and I became very worried. Took her to the vet and her blood tests and thyroid levels were normal. She did have a fever so she is now on a course of antibiotics in the hopes that clearning an infection may clear up the fly chasing too. So far it isn't working, and I believe the next step is to try epilepsy meds to see if that helps. Just wanted to ask whether any of your dogs have done this fly chasing thing, and if so, was there a diagnosis and effective treatement?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Has your dog been around any laser pointers?


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

There is some evidence to suggest that this behavior stems from a mild form of epilepsy. Of course, I don't know that for sure. The jury is still out. Also, here is a link to a previous thread on this subject:

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,[email protected]


----------



## docdaved (Jan 11, 2013)

We don't use a laser pointer to play with the dogs...I've heard it it can be really bad for them. Thanks mswhipple for the link to a previous post...that sounds exactly like what our dog is going through. I am becoming more and more convinced that it must be epilepsy. The vet seemed to think that epilepsy meds are the next thing to try if it hasn't cleared up by the time she's done with her antibiotic/infection.


----------

